# completed 4800 sq ft metal building cost estimate



## Eddie_23 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm looking to have a metal building made and noticed that the prices you see on the internet where they only want $25,000 for a 5000 square foot building is because it's just the materials they're charging for.

I was looking for a cost to build a complete steel building 80 wide by 60 deep 18-20 ft eve height with (4)16ft tall bay doors 12ft wide all in the front. The inside of the structure will just be wide open inside. Code calls for the structure to be 18in above the road and the lot is flat and about level with the road, so it would need dirt brought in to raise it up 18in. 

Anyone have a rough ball park estimate for what this would cost for both the structure and foundation? This is in Texas in galveston county and it's outside city limits, but it does need to be windstorm certified.  I'm just looking for a rough estimate with costs broken down like this

Cost of fill dirt:
building cost:
foundation cost:
delivery cost:
Labor: 
Electrical cost:


----------



## e hilton (Aug 5, 2020)

$1 million + permit fees + overhead.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 5, 2020)

Is that a joke? A year ago I got a quote of around $160,000 concrete slab all the way to the roof. This is just a residential metal building


----------



## classicT (Aug 5, 2020)

Eddie - We are a bunch of code geeks around here. Mostly code officials and design professionals. We can guess, but we don't know what the cost of construction in your area is. You're going to have to do some leg work.... we cant answer this question for you, at least not accurately.

But be prepared to hire an engineer to design the foundation system. Once designed, get a couple bids from local contractors.


----------



## steveray (Aug 5, 2020)

Eddie_23 said:


> Is that a joke? A year ago I got a quote of around $160,000 concrete slab all the way to the roof. This is just a residential metal building



Yeah, but in Cali you have your environmental impact fees and utility fees and you have to design for seismic, snow loading, urban wildlife interface fee, 3rd party design fees...lol...Like Ty said...a lot more goes into it depending on where you live....and the steel building company just wants to sell you a building, and sometimes, what they want to sell you doesn't even meet code in your area...


----------



## classicT (Aug 5, 2020)

steveray said:


> Yeah, but in Cali you have your environmental impact fees and utility fees and you have to design for seismic, snow loading, urban wildlife interface fee, 3rd party design fees...lol...Like Ty said...a lot more goes into it depending on where you live....and the steel building company just wants to sell you a building, and sometimes, what they want to sell you doesn't even meet code in your area...


Exactly....

And it is not just a slab. It is footings, which typically have to be designed by an engineer, interior slab, earthwork, exterior paving and hardscapes, stormwater management, etc.


----------



## JPohling (Aug 5, 2020)

half a million


----------



## e hilton (Aug 5, 2020)

JPohling said:


> half a million


You cutting corners?  
Ok, I’ll do it for $495,000.  My brother in law will be providing the ceement, he said he’ll give me a special deal.


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Honor I plead the Fifth.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 5, 2020)

4800 sq. ft? at 100/sq.ft might bring it in at 480K
Depends on how inexpensive the metal building is.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 5, 2020)

I got a quote today by a building manufacturer. They just build the buildings, but it quoted $58,000.for the building, but said the price of steel is down now due to low demand.


ADAguy said:


> 4800 sq. ft? at 100/sq.ft might bring it in at 480K
> Depends on how inexpensive the metal building is.[/QUOTEi
> 
> I've gotten quotes between 43-$65,000 for just the building itself. I do believe that includes all the engineered drawings to give to the city for permit approval too. Around here $480k buys you an existing building that's 15-30 years old with lots of concrete parking and probably doesn't have a water detention pond. Those are zoned commercial and they won't let me use a commercial building just to store personal stuff and do hobby work. They want a business in their making tax dollars.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 5, 2020)

At least that's my understanding, they won't come right out and directly say that though.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 6, 2020)

Eddie_23 said:


> They just build the buildings, but it quoted $58,000.for the building


Add another $10/sf for the slab and $10/sf for site work and utilities and money for permits and environmentalal stuff, and pretty soon you’re talking real money.  

Go back to the salesman who told you $58,000 and ask him for the name of a contractor they have worked with who can do a turn key job for you, and get a number from him.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 6, 2020)

Actually he quoted like $43,000 for the building. Said the price of steel is down due to covid, but yeah he did give me and erection estimate by using square foot numbers on the high end. $10/sq ft labor to assemble. $10/ sq ft for the slab. 27 loads of dirt @ $400/load etc. I guess we were up to about 105,000 plus the building cost.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 6, 2020)

Eddie_23 said:


> Actually he quoted like $43,000 for the building. Said the price of steel is down due to covid, but yeah he did give me and erection estimate by using square foot numbers on the high end. $10/sq ft labor to assemble. $10/ sq ft for the slab. 27 loads of dirt @ $400/load etc. I guess we were up to about 105,000 plus the building cost.


Your math isn't right.  
Building $43,000
Erection $10/sf x 4800 = $48,000
Slab $10/sf = $48,000
Dirt 27 loads x $400 = $10,800 and that’s just dumped, not spread and compacted
Total $149,800 and a lot of missing pieces.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 6, 2020)

I said PLUS the building cost


----------



## JPohling (Aug 6, 2020)

electrical?, lights?, plumbing?, ventilation?, windows?, interior finishes?, hardscape? landscaping?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 6, 2020)

JPohling said:


> electrical?, lights?, plumbing?, ventilation?, windows?, interior finishes?, hardscape? landscaping?


We’re wasting our time responding to him with facts, he’s delusional.  None of his posts on this or other subjects makes sense.  For this building, all he needs to do is have one meeting with a qualified gc and he can get a reasonable ballpark number ... but he would rather post gibberish.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2020)

Your Honor I rest my case.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 6, 2020)

I'll ask some contractors locally. Still waiting for that one to get back to me. I have a feeling he's not going to. That was Monday I met with him at the lot I wanted to buy. Sent him a drawing of what i wanted the next morning like he asked.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 6, 2020)

e hilton said:


> We’re wasting our time responding to him with facts, he’s delusional.  None of his posts on this or other subjects makes sense.  For this building, all he needs to do is have one meeting with a qualified gc and he can get a reasonable ballpark number ... but he would rather post gibberish.



Not delusional, just given inacurrent info a year or so ago, butnthats what I get for listening to the steel building maker. They just want to sell the building and move to the next guy.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 7, 2020)

It just means I need to find a cheaper piece of land to stay in the budget of $230- $250,000


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 9, 2020)

How long does it take to get an estimate back from a contractor. I called like 5 days later and he hasn't done anything.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 9, 2020)

I would think a local contractor should be able to give a semi accurate quote on the spot especially if you show him the property. I guess on Monday I'll call up All the local guys for a quote.


----------



## north star (Aug 9, 2020)

*# ! # ! #*

Eddie_23,

*(1)*  I recommend that you make an appointment with the City of Galveston
Building Official, and ask for references of "reputable" Contractors only, or
the very least, ...some very good ones who are experienced in construction
a compliant pad, ...constructing a compliant foundation in a hurricane area
and everything else that goes along with it........The B.O. may or may not
provide you with this list........You know, because everything is so darned
culturally & politically sensitive these days. 

*(2)*  Your steel building will need to be designed and sealed by a registered
structural engineer, who is currently licensed & registered to practice in the
state of Texas, and in a Velocity hurricane zone.

*(3)*  In addition to any names of Contractors that you obtain from the B.O.,
I strongly recommend that you obtain your own list..........Get EVERYTHING
in writing........Every aspect of this project should be spelled out in writing.
What you want and what the contractor will provide, ...according to the
adopted Codes & Standards in your area...............*NOTE:*  Every Contractor
will have different pricing.

*(4)*  Do you have a competent attorney that you can go & discuss this project
with ?..............Do you have a realistic time frame for this project ?......If a
Contractor signs a legally binding contract with you, what happens if they do not
stay on schedule, ...damage any utilities, ...unforeseen damages, ...other
unforeseen costs, ...constructed not to Code, and on and on and on and on.
All of these issues should be considered and addressed clearly in any contract.

*(5)*  Document, ...document, ...document, ...document everything !

*(6) * Create an accurate and ongoing time line of everything !

While your intended project sounds simple enough in conversation,
it will take a lot of effort on your part to make it a reality.......You CAN do it
though !

*# ! # ! #*


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 9, 2020)

Like a building inspector? Would that be the correct term?


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2020)

north star said:


> *# ! # ! #*
> 
> Eddie_23,
> 
> ...



Galveston

Hummmm,,

Hurricane, Big Wind

                  Lots of Water



https://www.tdi.texas.gov/wind/maps/galvesto.html


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 10, 2020)

galveston county not the city of galveston


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2020)

Eddie_23 said:


> galveston county not the city of galveston


I bet Galveston county and city of galveston fall under the same design requirements for wind and such.  Both are pretty close to the gulf.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably as far as wind is concerned, but there are areas with minimal flood zone requirements. Like flood zone x


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2020)

Ya know ... if you would spend half as much time looking for a valid answer to your question as you do posting obtuse responses, you would be well on your way to having a completed building. 
Get in your car, drive around the county Looking for similar new buildings, and ask the owner who the contractor was.  Some might even give you a ball park number what they paid.


----------



## VillageInspector (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm not sure if you are window shopping or whatever but I can say as someone pointed out you are asking the wrong questions on the wrong forum, we are mostly code enforcement officials or design professionals, not contractors


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 20, 2020)

Need to contact a local architect for the answer to many of your questions. You need a checklist of need to knows in order to develop an estimateable scope of work or contact a design/build contractor. Use to be a company called Butler that did B'Bs.


----------

